# Hello from The Netherlands



## AlwaysDreaming (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I'm 16 years old and I live in the Netherlands. I've always loved the martial arts but didn't start because I already trained ballet 10 hours a week. But I moved last month and didn't like the local ballet studio so I decided to give in and watched a lesson of wing chun at my local dojo, unfortunatly the lessons stopped now because of the summer break but I already signed for the next quarter. I hope to learn more about the martial arts here and I hope I'm able to do this for a long , long time.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome to MT, your ballet training will stand you in good stead in martial arts. There's the same disciplined mindset, good to have you here! :wavey:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  Indeed you ballet will stand you in good stead, not only mentally, but physically.


----------



## Takai (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome to MT! I hope your journey in the martial arts will be the best!


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------



## AlwaysDreaming (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you. You make me feel very welcome.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Langenschwert (Jul 20, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Welcome to MT!



Welcome aboard! Ballet is great for martial arts. In fact, some believe that the postures in ballet are related to those of European martial traditions. For a quick view, check out the following thread:

http://hemaalliance.com/discussion/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=247

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Tames D (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome. My family is from The Netherlands.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 24, 2012)

welcome to MT!


----------

